# qwerty en azerty



## zamal85 (26 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
si j'achète un portable d'occasion en qwerty, il me sera possible de le faire passer en azerty facilement?
les touches s'enlèvent facilement et se remettent facilement sur un ibook G4 power PC?

de plus m'est il possible de capter le wifi dans un bar avec ce modèle?


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Mai 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> bonjour,
> si j'achète un portable d'occasion en qwerty, il me sera possible de le faire passer en azerty facilement?
> les touches s'enlèvent facilement et se remettent facilement sur un ibook G4 power PC?
> 
> de plus m'est il possible de capter le wifi dans un bar avec ce modèle?



Salut,

sans vouloir trop m'avancer, il me semble qu'il est possible d'enlever les touches une à une sur un iBook (ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un MacBook...).
Concernant le wifi, oui, si ton iBook est équipé d'une carte wifi, tu pourras bien sûr te connecter dans un bar si le réseau n'est pas verrouillé.


----------



## Bruno de Malais (29 Mai 2008)

J'ai acheté un MacBook en Malaisie (où j'habite). Le clavier physique est un "qwerty", mais dans  le menu "préférences", tu vas sur "International" et tu sélectionnes clavier français. Je me retrouve avec un clavier "azerty". Et même si les touches accents ne sont pas présentes, comme je sais où elles sont...
Bruno de Malais


----------



## leo39 (1 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> il me semble qu'il est possible d'enlever les touches une à une sur un iBook (ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un MacBook...).



FAUX il est possible (mais délicat ) de déplacer les touches d'un macbook


----------

